# OVBA Opens



## rangervs81 (Feb 9, 2007)

The May 31 Lake Milton open is still scheduled, 6:00-2:00 Point View Ramp. Entry fee is $50.


----------



## Bassbme (Mar 11, 2012)

I sure hope it's able to go as planned. If so, I'll definitely be there.


----------



## rangervs81 (Feb 9, 2007)

The May 31 open on Milton is cancelled, see you next year. Thanks OVBA


----------



## CharlieKelly (Jun 18, 2019)

:'(

Was looking forward to this one.


----------

